# Latest driver software update...



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Haven't seen anyone comment on this yet.. Great update..

1. Asked to select automobile color on login.. Now at some point a generic photo of your car shows where your picture normally is displayed.

2. Slide the button to start and stop ride. No confirm..

3. Driver can enter destination address.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the version number?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The slide buttons are good, but the arriving and arrived are not, and they get pushed by accident sometimes. There is a confirming message after you push arrived so it makes it possible to go back if you pressed it accidentally. 
Regarding enter the destination feature, I don't use it because I don't trust their gps. If they connected it to waze or google maps, then sure it'd be helpful


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

On one ride last week I did a test. I got a ping and accepted it and started the Uber navigation. I had the time to also enter the address into Google Maps. I found that Uber's audio instructions tended to be about a half to one second later that Google's. At times this could mean the difference in making or missing a turn. Also, when Uber navigation has to reroute, it sometimes still gives you an audio instruction from the original route. Most of the time, it is better than no navigation help at all, but there are times I wish I was not relying on it.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> What is the version number?


3.9.0



Oc_DriverX said:


> On one ride last week I did a test. I got a ping and accepted it and started the Uber navigation. I had the time to also enter the address into Google Maps. I found that Uber's audio instructions tended to be about a half to one second later that Google's. At times this could mean the difference in making or missing a turn. Also, when Uber navigation has to reroute, it sometimes still gives you an audio instruction from the original route. Most of the time, it is better than no navigation help at all, but there are times I wish I was not relying on it.


I will do some comparing today too. For some reason my google maps has been totally fubar lately. Directions hopping around, seeming to not know which direction I've been traveling. Other people on the forums are having similar problems. I might have to factory reset my Nexus 5 or RMA it.



UberGirl said:


> The slide buttons are good, but the arriving and arrived are not, and they get pushed by accident sometimes. There is a confirming message after you push arrived so it makes it possible to go back if you pressed it accidentally.
> Regarding enter the destination feature, I don't use it because I don't trust their gps. If they connected it to waze or google maps, then sure it'd be helpful


I haven't noticed any of these yet. Sometimes it might not have initially mapped the best route, but I usually just start driving and it adjusts. Will be watching it closer. It seems I might not have the "arriving" any longer. And for sure do not have any "confim" options any longer.

(deleted my *****ing about the end of the night ride here, will post it in complaints maybe)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I'm excited about the slide buttons! No more accidental starting trips! I also love that the rider gets a pic of my car!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The new app won't let me log in.

It asked for car type, then car color, then it says "license plate already registered" when it does not ask for a license plate

I can't go to work !

WAH !!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> The new app won't let me log in.
> 
> It asked for car type, then car color, then it says "license plate already registered" when it does not ask for a license plate
> 
> ...


It wouldn't let me log in at first either. When it asked me to choose a model type it listed "base model" twice. It wouldn't let me log in after tapping the first option, so I tapped the second one and it worked.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

it takes the model type.
it takes the color
then pops up with "license plate already registered"

Joanne, did you have to enter a license plate, or just the model/color?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

No, I just did model and color. Maybe shoot them an email? Did you quit the app, restart phone and try again?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Did the app ask to take a picture of your car, or does the rider get the picture we submitted when setting up our account?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I think its a default pic of the car...

I've updated, logged out and back in but have not been asked to put in my vehicle info.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Did the app ask to take a picture of your car, or does the rider get the picture we submitted when setting up our account?


Neither. It's a stock image.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I assume that all of you read the CPUC safety document that you agreed to???

I found the section on rating passengers very interesting. It basically said that we as drivers could not discriminate in our ratings of passengers based on the usual protected classes (ie. race, religion, etc.)

Do you think the passengers are ever given such a document to read and agree to? I have the passenger app but have never ridden and I have never seen anything like that on the passenger side. Maybe Uber could put language in a passenger advisory telling the passenger to rate the driver and things under the driver's control, and not the amount of the fare/surge or the fact that the customer's UberX request didn't get him a brand new Audi A8, or that there wasn't Dom Perignon and caviar available for the rider, etc.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Or, at the very least, stop having CSRs telling riders that the star rating is for both the driver and the service!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> No, I just did model and color. Maybe shoot them an email? Did you quit the app, restart phone and try again?


I sent emails to both LA and DOCS email accounts over 2 1/2 hours ago... silence is all i've heard.

yes I restarted phone / app many times, nada.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I sent another email to uberLA, I got a response, they did some magic and now it will let me go to work

whew!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I used the newest version for a few hours tonight. I don't know if it was just me, but it seemed to be more of a power hog. Even plugged into a charger it seemed to suck a percent out of the battery reading every 3 to 4 minutes. Does anyone else feel its more of a power hog?


----------



## UberOC (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi the new version confused me. On my first pick up tonite I did the slide to start and then I did the slide again thinking I was confirming. By the time I saw that I was ending the ride it was too late. So I dropped them off and only got 4 dollars. Has this ever happened to anyone and do u think uber will compensate me? I put in I need a fare adjustment... Can anyone help thanks


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

kalo said:


> Haven't seen anyone comment on this yet.. Great update..
> 
> 1. Asked to select automobile color on login.. Now at some point a generic photo of your car shows where your picture normally is displayed.
> 
> ...


 It's lousy, here in NYC, people don't have the time for you to be typing the address in your small iPhone, second the Arriving now has been changed to Arrived, screw them, beware of these snakes, they don't care about their partners who make them money, without us all they are is just another app, people who are just starting out with them are in for a big surprise. At the end you will realize that all you are doing is running yourself your car and your finances to the ground, and to top it off trying to please every stranger that gets in your car, who could care any less about you or your car, this is classic.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you're driving in NYC and need to use GPS to find an address, you probably shouldn't be driving in NYC.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberOC said:


> Hi the new version confused me. On my first pick up tonite I did the slide to start and then I did the slide again thinking I was confirming. By the time I saw that I was ending the ride it was too late. So I dropped them off and only got 4 dollars. Has this ever happened to anyone and do u think uber will compensate me? I put in I need a fare adjustment... Can anyone help thanks


If you put in for fare adjustment you will get your fare. Uber should include some sort of change log after updates are downloaded. Another Uber fail.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It's lousy, here in NYC, people don't have the time for you to be typing the address in your small iPhone, second the Arriving now has been changed to Arrived, screw them, beware of these snakes, they don't care about their partners who make them money, without us all they are is just another app, people who are just starting out with them are in for a big surprise. At the end you will realize that all you are doing is running yourself your car and your finances to the ground, and to top it off trying to please every stranger that gets in your car, who could care any less about you or your car, this is classic.


I agree with some of your your points, but the three features on this update I listed are for the better IMO. Agree Uber is playing many UberX drivers... it's kind of like a pyramid scheme. Those at the top will be very rich. Those at the bottom are not thinking clearly.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It's lousy, here in NYC, people don't have the time for you to be typing the address in your small iPhone, second the Arriving now has been changed to Arrived, screw them, beware of these snakes, they don't care about their partners who make them money, without us all they are is just another app, people who are just starting out with them are in for a big surprise. At the end you will realize that all you are doing is running yourself your car and your finances to the ground, and to top it off trying to please every stranger that gets in your car, who could care any less about you or your car, this is classic.


I would agree that phone is too small for someone like me with fat fingers to be typing in an address. Also, given its navigation function, who would choose to use that over GMaps or Waze?

I also agree that changing the Arriving Now button to Arrived is very arrogant of them. I have heard of few comments from customers who say that they just received the "Arriving Now' message after they are in the car and the ride has started. I doubt that Uber has improved the delivery time on that notification.

Edit: Scratch the "arrogant" comment. If the app does the automatic one minute notification, then that will work.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would agree that phone is too small for someone like me with fat fingers to be typing in an address. Also, given its navigation function, who would choose to use that over GMaps or Waze?
> 
> I also agree that changing the Arriving Now button to Arrived is very arrogant of them. I have heard of few comments from customers who say that they just received the "Arriving Now' message after they are in the car and the ride has started. I doubt that Uber has improved the delivery time on that notificiation.


What is arrogant about it? I don't think you've thought about it enough. I read that they are automatically sending the arriving now message about a minute from the destination. That is way earlier than I was sending it. The driver does not have to manipulate the phone while driving also (which is likely unlawful in many places). This feature is much better IMO. Whether it gets to the rider in a timely manner may likely be based on the riders data service.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

kalo said:


> What is arrogant about it? I don't think you've thought about it enough. I read that they are automatically sending the arriving now message about a minute from the destination. That is way earlier than I was sending it. The driver does not have to manipulate the phone while driving also (which is likely unlawful in many places). This feature is much better IMO. Whether it gets to the rider in a timely manner may likely be based on the riders data service.


I just got my weekly email that explained the feature about the automatic notification. I have withdrawn the arrogant comment. I guess what is unclear is if the "Arrived" button generates an additional notification.


----------



## UberOC (Jul 31, 2014)

I got my fare adjustment but the only gave me $12 for the trip that should of been at least 25 and it was during a surge


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> On one ride last week I did a test. I got a ping and accepted it and started the Uber navigation. I had the time to also enter the address into Google Maps. I found that Uber's audio instructions tended to be about a half to one second later that Google's.


I have found the same thing with regards to the delayed response between uBer and Google mapping apps and that at least the audio instruction works to the riders pickup location, but did they finally fix the ability to be able to hear the audio TO THE RIDERS INPUT DROP OFF DESTINATION?....This hasn't worked since the nav update took effect


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I tried to input the destination on a few rides today. Stupid thing couldn't find the address so I had to use my own phone/waze.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

So today I asked a few riders if they are getting a message about me arriving and they said they didn't get anything like they used to before. One said he requested a ride yesterday and he never got any text, but only a drivers cancellation, for which he was charged $5 meaning the driver was waiting for him for a while. He emailed uber and they returned his $5 but he was confused as to why he didn't get any message about drivers arrival


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I think it's sending a notification, not a text. I've been having to call clients. After waiting two minutes or so I call. I used to wait longer, but I'm impatient now.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah eff the new app...yesterday when i accepted a ping it automatically started the trip on its own, without me even picking up the rider...rider was charged, i got a 1 star rating...fast forward to today, i accepted a ping, picked up rider, started the trip, as soon as i pulled off, the thing ended on its own...it never did this before, and i'm not clumsy and touching the phone either so dont blame it on me...anyways she got the minimum fare of $5.70, but she was lovely and smelled like angels oughta smell so it was okay. I enjoyed her company.


----------



## Kwame (Jul 27, 2014)

Same thing is happening to me. This is only my second day driving. It made me upgrade to latest version first then the phone allow me to pick up work. I tried to work 8+ hours, but my phone was down to 17% after only 4 hours and the phone stayed plugged into my charger the whole time. I tried two other chargers and my battery usage still continued to drain. Need recommendations on the best Iphone charger.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I dim the brightness of the screen, saves some battery.


----------



## Kwame (Jul 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I dim the brightness of the screen, saves some battery.


I had the back light low as well. The phone charges fine at home.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've been using this one. Works well for me!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FRB912U/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe the car charger you have doesn't have enough Amps, try using one that has 2.1 Amp port.


----------



## UB Driver (Jul 5, 2014)

Few good things have come with latest software update.
1. You can see the signal strength when you are online. (previously this used to appear only when you are offline)
2. Driver ratings is just got better to two decimal places as compared to zillion decimal places in previous version.
3. Driver can enter the destination address.
4. Show the map if the area is under surged prices.
5. Arriving has changed to Arrived.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the zillion decimal places; you could see if your last rating was up or down .

I got the update but no car color. Also, for Boston, surges are now accompanied by the surge icon, which obliterates the multiplier unless zoomed way in. In the Providence version, zooming and panning the map doesn't work for the first couple of minutes after logging in or finishing a trip. All I see is half the state with my car sitting on a half a square mile of it.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> On one ride last week I did a test. I got a ping and accepted it and started the Uber navigation. I had the time to also enter the address into Google Maps. I found that Uber's audio instructions tended to be about a half to one second later that Google's. At times this could mean the difference in making or missing a turn. Also, when Uber navigation has to reroute, it sometimes still gives you an audio instruction from the original route. Most of the time, it is better than no navigation help at all, but there are times I wish I was not relying on it.


I use a TomTom over the app GPS.


----------

